# Then and now...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*I think the then pic was at 9 weeks.. The now pic is today!*


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow little Nina has grown so much. They are both so cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Wow little Nina has grown so much. They are both so cute!


Thanks Renee xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, look at Nina's little toothy grin ;0)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha, look at Nina's little toothy grin ;0)


Always showing her teeth.. She's got rubbery lips!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We met a lovely labradoodle and Merle cockapoo (a la Fergus) this afternoon, stunning and with thick curly coats to bury your toes in! I've only just realised the open mouthed toothy look is a poodley thing, Poppy does it all the time when she's excited (all these tv progs are educating me!)


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Wow, she has grown up so much. They are beautiful x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Look at Lola with her super model pose - one paw forward. 
And little Nina all groomed and growing up


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's a Diva Marzi!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab picture Ruth, I definitely must do one of these staged pics x
Little nina is catching up, she may even take over Lola - as Lola seems a very petite ladylike poo??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent perfect wonderful

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Fab picture Ruth, I definitely must do one of these staged pics x
> Little nina is catching up, she may even take over Lola - as Lola seems a very petite ladylike poo??


I really don't know.. She's not much different from Lola's measurements at that age. She's a mini F2 so I do expect her to be a bit bigger than Lola.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Both simply gorgeous pair of girls x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've only just realised the open mouthed toothy look is a poodley thing, Poppy does it all the time when she's excited (all these tv progs are educating me!)[/QUOTE]
I missed that info, Dudley also opens and closes his mouth like he is silently talking, always think it would look really funny to film and add a voice! sorry I digress, your girls look lovely as always Ruth, and yes Nina is growing (beautifully).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I've only just realised the open mouthed toothy look is a poodley thing, Poppy does it all the time when she's excited (all these tv progs are educating me!)


I missed that info, Dudley also opens and closes his mouth like he is silently talking, always think it would look really funny to film and add a voice! sorry I digress, your girls look lovely as always Ruth, and yes Nina is growing (beautifully).[/QUOTE]

Thanks Dawn!

Lola does the moving her mouth thing! Nina just opens hers and her lips get stuck on her teeth then her teeth show. Nina currently has her little ass on my shoulder! Haha.. Can she get any closer?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I've only just realised the open mouthed toothy look is a poodley thing, Poppy does it all the time when she's excited (all these tv progs are educating me!)


I missed that info, Dudley also opens and closes his mouth like he is silently talking, always think it would look really funny to film and add a voice! sorry I digress, your girls look lovely as always Ruth, and yes Nina is growing (beautifully).[/QUOTE]

Funniest video ever is on you tube of a dog asking for a kitten.....
Brilliantly done, I urge anyone who hasn't seen it to have a look.
Just search, dog asking for kitten and you should get it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I missed that info, Dudley also opens and closes his mouth like he is silently talking, always think it would look really funny to film and add a voice! sorry I digress, your girls look lovely as always Ruth, and yes Nina is growing (beautifully).


Funniest video ever is on you tube of a dog asking for a kitten.....
Brilliantly done, I urge anyone who hasn't seen it to have a look.
Just search, dog asking for kitten and you should get it.[/QUOTE]

found 'dog wants a kitty' think that is the one, very funny - think its the same guy who does my fav one - the ultimate dog tease.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Funniest video ever is on you tube of a dog asking for a kitten.....
> Brilliantly done, I urge anyone who hasn't seen it to have a look.
> Just search, dog asking for kitten and you should get it.


found 'dog wants a kitty' think that is the one, very funny - think its the same guy who does my fav one - the ultimate dog tease.[/QUOTE]

I'll check out the dog tease x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Always showing her teeth.. She's got rubbery lips!


I love her little smile it's so cute! Well she is just pure cuteness all the time


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh they grow up far too quickly 

You'll be needing another puppy fix soon I'm sure...perhaps the New Year 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Oh they grow up far too quickly
> 
> You'll be needing another puppy fix soon I'm sure...perhaps the New Year
> 
> xxx


Mairi you're just trying to get your quotas to come true lol
That picture is lovely, both girlies busy growing their winter coats xxx
Marrion you should have taken a picture of the merle Cockapoo, would loved to have seen it xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Karen, you're right, I will do next time (it's only the next village to us and we're there a lot) he made me think of choc chip cookies like Fergus does


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They take such great photos! Lola really knows how to 'strut her stuff' and always has the perfect pose. Nina has that cheeky look again, which can only mean one thing - treats! xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Love a Lola and Nina fix!! Gorgeous girlies x


----------

